# For Sale: Casita 16' Liberty Deluxe



## rparker (Apr 24, 2006)

This 16' Casita Liberty Deluxe travel trailer has 3,000 miles and is one year old. Following items included: air conditioning, bathroom w/shower, range, DSI water heater, Fantastic fan w/Maxx Air vent cover, TV antenna w/booster, cable hookup, rear stabilizer jacks, LPG/smoke detectors, spare tire w/cover, microwave, refrigerator, Cover Giant cover included. Excellent condition, no pets or smoking, kept covered. Price $10,995. Email for photos and addtl info. Email: parkerr@laportetx.gov.


----------



## scrappypapa (Apr 24, 2006)

For Sale: Casita 16' Liberty Deluxe

I bought a 1968 Layton 21 foot traveltrailer last month. Thank you and the rest of the gang for you info. Bob :laugh:


----------

